# terramycin for tear stain& removing baby teeth



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

I have been reading the posts regarding tear staining. Dixie has lots of tear stains. She is 6 months now, still teathing. The vet has me give her 1/8-1/4 tsp of terramycin 2 times per week on her food. i just began this about 2 weeks ago. I havent found any posts refering to this med. Anyone use this? Did it work?

Second question: Dixie has areas of two rows of teeth. I took her to vet and vet said baby teeth were loose and not to worry until one year old. She thought they would fall out on own. I have read that some believe waiting distorts the bite. That it is better to pull the baby teeth in question. Opinions please. i'd rather not put her through the ordeal, but want what is best.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fach_@Sep 25 2005, 11:23 AM
> *I have been reading the posts regarding tear staining. Dixie has lots of tear stains. She is 6 months now, still teathing. The vet has me give her 1/8-1/4 tsp of terramycin  2 times per week on her food. i just began this about 2 weeks ago. I havent found any posts refering to this med. Anyone use this? Did it work?
> 
> Second question: Dixie has areas of two rows of teeth. I took her to vet and vet said baby teeth were loose and not to worry until one year old. She thought they would fall out on own. I have read that some believe waiting distorts the bite. That it is better to pull the baby teeth in question. Opinions please. i'd rather not put her through the ordeal, but want what is best.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=103192*


[/QUOTE]

My vet, who I trust, said exactly what your vet said. Catcher had more than 10 retained teeth and they all fell out on their own.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fach_@Sep 25 2005, 10:23 AM
> *I have been reading the posts regarding tear staining. Dixie has lots of tear stains. She is 6 months now, still teathing. The vet has me give her 1/8-1/4 tsp of terramycin  2 times per week on her food. i just began this about 2 weeks ago. I havent found any posts refering to this med. Anyone use this? Did it work?
> 
> Second question: Dixie has areas of two rows of teeth. I took her to vet and vet said baby teeth were loose and not to worry until one year old. She thought they would fall out on own. I have read that some believe waiting distorts the bite. That it is better to pull the baby teeth in question. Opinions please. i'd rather not put her through the ordeal, but want what is best.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=103192*


[/QUOTE]


One of the reasons for the tear staining problem my be the two rows of teeth. If there is any infection there, it will cause this. Years ago, I had a pup with two rows of teeth. This is before Maltese and learning about the problem. This little one developed horrible gums and infection because food would get caught between the two sets. The vet pulled 21 teeth, and he was better within 24 hours. 
You are correct that having the two sets of teeth can distort the bite.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

The other girls have given you good advise; however, I don't think anyone addressed the antibiotic. You do not want to give tetracyclin (sp?) untill all of the adult teeth are in place. The tetracyclin can make the adult teeth grey in color.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Peanut's staining was really bad before, his whole face was the brownish red color, and like your baby he had two rows of teeth. I waited a year and they were not going to fall out on their own







He really stopped eating and playing I assume because his teeth hurt so much. I got his teeth pulled in Feb. and he became a whole new pup. I totally understand why you and your vet don't want to put Dixie under again, but just my experience with Peanut, it was worth it. Within a week of the surgery, my little guy started eating his entire bowl of kibble and playing with all the toys he had been avoiding. Peanut is missing a tear duct so staining is something we will live with ( I can't see flushing them and putting him through that just for cosmetic reasons). But his stains are almost all gone, just a bit in the corner of his eyes. He got 11 teeth pulled. Good luck!


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sassy's mommy_@Sep 25 2005, 11:01 AM
> *The other girls have given you good advise; however, I don't think anyone addressed the antibiotic. You do not want to give tetracyclin (sp?) untill all of the adult teeth are in place. The tetracyclin can make the adult teeth grey in color.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=103199*


[/QUOTE]
is terramycin a form of tetracyline?


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey had 7 teeth pulled when she was spayed at 7 months old. Before this she had horrible tearstaining plus she didn't eat very well. Now she is 19 months old and she has no problems with staining and she eats great. Once her month healed she was a great little eater. Before she didn't eat well at all. Anyone who has had teeth/gum problems will tell you that you don't want to eat very much...it hurts.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@Sep 25 2005, 12:01 PM
> *Peanut's staining was really bad before, his whole face was the brownish red color, and like your baby he had two rows of teeth.  I waited a year and they were not going to fall out on their own
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I'm so happy he is feeling better now. Poor baby. Were his teeth loose and just didn't fall out? The vet said Dixie's are loose.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fach+Sep 25 2005, 01:05 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so happy he is feeling better now. Poor baby. Were his teeth loose and just didn't fall out? The vet said Dixie's are loose.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=103213
[/B][/QUOTE]
No Peanut's weren't loose at all. Sorry, I should have reread your post before I answered







Thanks, it's great to finally be done with the teething. I actually just told the vet to pull the few left from Tic while he was in for a neuter, didn't want to risk having to put him under twice. Sounds like you have a great vet and that Dixie will be done with teething in no time







My vet did recommend those rope bone toys because they act like floss and could help to ease out some of her loose teeth. Keep us posted on your little one


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fach+Sep 25 2005, 01:03 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is terramycin a form of tetracyline?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=103209
[/B][/QUOTE]

Online dictionary says this:

Ter·ra·my·cin (tr-msn)
A trademark for the drug oxytetracycline.

You can talk to your vet he will know the answers. I might be wrong.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

I heard that you are not supposed to give tetracyline until your malt is 1 year old....


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AJ_@Sep 25 2005, 01:31 PM
> *I heard that you are not supposed to give tetracyline until your malt is 1 year old....
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=103239*


[/QUOTE]
Hmmmm, I don't like this. I guess if we don't get feedback from one of our vet techie members then I will call the vets office tomorrow. What is condidered safe for our fur kids at this age? Her staining is bad. Like peanut in a previous post it is all over.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

The only thing I have heard (I'm not a doggy expert) is that the tetracycline can cause teeth problems, I can't remember if it's yellow teeth, or a more serious prob than that. I thought (again, not an expert







) that the terramycin is an eye ointment. Terramycin Here's an article about tear stains and halfway down there is a section with "cures for tearstains" where it mentions tetracycline BheJei article

Maybe I just confused myself again


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Belle's Vet told me that he did not give tetracyclin for tear staining until all the adult permanent teeth were in because otherwise it would cause the new teeth to turn yellow. She still has some tear staining but I'm trying to deal with it and not give her antibiotics at all unless it gets really bad. It is what I call mediocre if there is such a word right now. I wash daily and keep hoping it will get better on its own. Good luck!


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

ok I have tons of experience with this antibio. You dont need to give them any until they have adult teeth because like said before it can turn them yellow. I have used tylan for the tear staining and we give it to them at about you babys age. We also have eye drops we do. They are tobramysin(Sp?) These are the medications I use at work and I have used them for a long time on prissy. Now Prissy hasnt had anything for her tear stains in a while just because hers isnt that bad so I just trim the hair. 

Just my 2 cents hope it helped


----------



## princessmolly (Oct 1, 2004)

When Molly was losing her baby teeth she had a few that were not falling out. The permanent teeth were coming in and when I asked my vet about it, she told me to wait a little longer and if they didn't work loose, she would pull them. I did wait it out and they did fall out on their own. In her case her permanent teeth came in fine and no problem with crooked teeth. 

Molly's tear staining was not too bad before she reached one year old. She turned one in January and when spring time hit this year, her tear staining got really bad. My vet told me that she doesn't prescribe an antibiotic for it, only when it would be a temporary such as showing the dog, but not to use on a regular or permanent basis. She recommended my trying Baby Benydrl, 1/2 tsp. 3 times a day, but she said I would have to give it Molly everyday. I wasn't too thrilled about giving her any type of meds but decided I had to try something. I read about the Collyrium for Fresh Eyes on the board here, got the ok from my vet on that, and have been using these two things for Molly. I have been giving Molly the Baby Benydrl just once a day and with using the Fresh Eyes have skipped a day here and there with the Baby Benydrl. It's been working great between the two. She is not tearing like she was before and since her tearing got really bad when spring came, I am guessing it is allergies and will subside some when the weather gets colder, so I can cut back a little more during the winter months.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by princessmolly_@Sep 26 2005, 01:18 AM
> *When Molly was losing her baby teeth she had a few that were not falling out.  The permanent teeth were coming in and when I asked my vet about it, she told me to wait a little longer and if they didn't work loose, she would pull them.  I did wait it out and they did fall out on their own.  In her case her permanent teeth came in fine and no problem with crooked teeth.
> 
> Molly's tear staining was not too bad before she reached one year old.  She turned one in January and when spring time hit this year, her tear staining got really bad.  My vet told me that she doesn't prescribe an antibiotic for it, only when it would be a temporary such as showing the dog, but not to use on a regular or permanent basis.  She recommended my trying Baby Benydrl, 1/2 tsp. 3 times a day, but she said I would have to give it Molly everyday.  I wasn't too thrilled about giving her any type of meds but decided I had to try something.  I read about the Collyrium for Fresh Eyes on the board here, got the ok from my vet on that, and have been using these two things for Molly.  I have been giving Molly the Baby Benydrl just once a day and with using the Fresh Eyes have skipped a day here and there with the Baby Benydrl.  It's been working great between the two.  She is not tearing like she was before and since her tearing got really bad when spring came, I am guessing it is allergies and will subside some when the weather gets colder, so I can cut back a little more during the winter months.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=103406*


[/QUOTE]
thanks for all your information. The teramycin does come in an ointment and the vet gave me that as well. Dixie is continuosly licking her nose and dr. thought her eyes were irritated so hence the ointment. I am a bit worried about the meds and her teeth. I think a call today to vet is in order. i will up date what i hear from her and share so everyone has an idea of one dr.'s train of thought. I have been looking in my area for the fresh eyes, but can't find it. I'll keep trying. will post later. thanks everyone.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fach+Sep 25 2005, 01:58 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmm, I don't like this. I guess if we don't get feedback from one of our vet techie members then I will call the vets office tomorrow. What is condidered safe for our fur kids at this age? Her staining is bad. Like peanut in a previous post it is all over.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=103247
[/B][/QUOTE]

I would not give a puppy tetracycline for tear staining. It will stain the adult teeths when they come in. I would wait until they finish teething and are adults. And tho the staining has to be real bad to go that route. An antibiotic is an antibiotic. The less they get the better.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane+Sep 27 2005, 03:45 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

I would not give a puppy tetracycline for tear staining. It will stain the adult teeths when they come in. I would wait until they finish teething and are adults. And tho the staining has to be real bad to go that route. An antibiotic is an antibiotic. The less they get the better.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=104043
[/B][/QUOTE]
If not this product, then what to use? Is the angels glow safer???? Or is it another name for tetracyline?


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Save your money. All those products don't work. Keeping the area clean by washing with warm water does as good a job. You have to be patient. Wait that the teething is over and see how the tearing goes at this time.


----------



## princessmolly (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane_@Sep 27 2005, 08:32 PM
> *Save your money. All those products don't work. Keeping the area clean by washing with warm water does as good a job. You have to be patient. Wait that the teething is over and see how the tearing goes at this time.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=104176*


[/QUOTE]


I'm sorry, but the Baby Benydrl and the Fresh Eyes have worked for Molly in her case. Her tear staining got so bad this spring when everything started to grow outside, constant heavy tearing, always wet under the eyes and lumps of drainage always collecting even with me cleaning her face. Just warm water will not work in her case, not during allergy season anyway. Her whole snout has gotten discolored. Not only for appearance but for her own comfort, it is well worth it to use the Baby Bendryl and Fresh Eyes. I am guessing that once winter sets in, she won't be as bad, but for now using these two products is working the best for her. Her snout is staying dry and no lumps collecting at all and I'm sure she has got to be feeling better. I only spent $4.38 on the 4 oz. bottle of Fresh Eyes to which I only use one drop in each eye. And using the Baby Benydrl only once a day plus skipping a day here and there is working. Some days are better than others, I guess depending on the allergins in the air, just like with people having allergies, so I just watch the tearing when it acts up. 

I do agree that the tearing may improve after the teething if that's the only thing causing the tearing. Molly did go through that and after she was done teething her tearing was not bad at all. At that time it was fine with just warm water and I thought she was not going to have much problem with the tear staining but grass, pollen, and all those airborne allergins are getting her now. 

Here is the link to the board here where I read about Fresh Eyes and how it has helped others here on the board. 
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=5742


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by princessmolly+Sep 28 2005, 12:34 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sorry, but the Baby Benydrl and the Fresh Eyes have worked for Molly in her case. Her tear staining got so bad this spring when everything started to grow outside, constant heavy tearing, always wet under the eyes and lumps of drainage always collecting even with me cleaning her face. Just warm water will not work in her case, not during allergy season anyway. Her whole snout has gotten discolored. Not only for appearance but for her own comfort, it is well worth it to use the Baby Bendryl and Fresh Eyes. I am guessing that once winter sets in, she won't be as bad, but for now using these two products is working the best for her. Her snout is staying dry and no lumps collecting at all and I'm sure she has got to be feeling better. I only spent $4.38 on the 4 oz. bottle of Fresh Eyes to which I only use one drop in each eye. And using the Baby Benydrl only once a day plus skipping a day here and there is working. Some days are better than others, I guess depending on the allergins in the air, just like with people having allergies, so I just watch the tearing when it acts up. 

I do agree that the tearing may improve after the teething if that's the only thing causing the tearing. Molly did go through that and after she was done teething her tearing was not bad at all. At that time it was fine with just warm water and I thought she was not going to have much problem with the tear staining but grass, pollen, and all those airborne allergins are getting her now. 

Here is the link to the board here where I read about Fresh Eyes and how it has helped others here on the board. 
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=5742
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=104237
[/B][/QUOTE]
I read that strand refering to fresh eyes and finnally managed to find some this past week. I have been putting it in Dixies eyes for the past three days. At first she objected to my doing it, but yesterday she allowed me to do it quite easily. I think it makes her feel better. I think I'll just use the fresh eyes, keep wiping to dry area, and call vet for consult via phone regarding all else. What does everyone use to dry the eye area? I have used toilet tissue and paper towel. The toilet tissue I think leaves dusty residue which might irritate, and paper towels are so rough.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I use baby washcloths...you can get them at Babies R Us. They usually come in a pack of 10 or more and they are very soft, and the perfect size for cleaning a malt's face.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Sep 28 2005, 08:36 AM
> *I use baby washcloths...you can get them at Babies R Us.  They usually come in a pack of 10 or more and they are very soft, and the perfect size for cleaning a malt's face.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=104282*


[/QUOTE]
I'll pick some up. thank you.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

IMO I would ,Limit the use of antibiotics until the teething period is over. For most puppies the tearing stains disappear. I understand that your puppy is having a hard time in summer because of allergies. I would suggest using the Collyrium if it is just an eye wash like just added tears and Baby Benydrl that the vet gave you at this time. In the winter I would stop using the Benydrl and only use the Fresh Eyes when required. I'm not sure but I think there maybe some allergies testing you vet maybe able to do to determine what is casing the problem JMM or LadyMontava, LadysMom,Kallie/Catcher's Mom Maybe able to provide more information. I find them to be very resourceful with these types of questions. Other here have also provided you with some good information as well.

Make sure that the area under the eyes stays dry. I myself use paper towel. I use bounce or Scotties they are very soft. Wipe do not rumb. I tried to use the wipes pack of them but found when I would go back to use it again they would dry up. What I do is damp the paper towel wipe the area. Then use a dry one to dry the area. 

It's best to limit the use of anit biotics on your puppy unless your vet has prescribed it for a certain problem. Reason is later if your puppy does require the same antibiotic for something else it may not work at the body has gotten used to it. 
Your vet should be able to point you in the best direction for you puppy.

I myself had a similar situation years ago were to many antibiotics were prescribing to me.
I had a root canal and for some reason I still suffered pain when it was all done. The dentist could not determine what the problem was. I actually saw three different dentists after repeats of antibiotic to clear up what they though was an infection. Every time the antibiotic bottle was finished the pain would come right back. After three months of this horrible pain, I begged my long time Dentists to just remove the tooth. He was reluctant to do it but then confirmed with the other three dentists there was no other recourse. Well after the tooth removal. They found out the tooth itself was cracked at the base and they could not see the crack in the amount of x-rays they took before. It took a whole year for that extraction to heal because my body was so use to being pumped the antibiotics. The first two months of healing were the worst… because the hole would not clot as normal so the bone was exposed. Very painful. I can even begin to explain the pain. Just imaine if i had to have a serious opperation I would have been in big trouble. I am totally traumatized every time I have to go to the dentist how. 

One more suggestion have you contacted the breeder. Just mentions that your puppy may have allergies and if she can provide any help in the area or if she/he has any suggestions for you. I find my breeder to also be very helpful. Sorry for the long post.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Of course if the tear staining comes from allergies the benadryl will help. But I doubt that the fresh water by itself would do the job. Alex's tear stains were very bad and I reluctantly started giving him a very low dose of Panamycin drops. This of course kept the stains away even at a low dose. Last year he came up with idiopathic thrombocetopenia and was put on Prednisone for a while. I stoped the Panamycin not wanting him to be on to much medicine at the same time. Guess what, the tear staining was under control too. It is now almost a year that he has been without the Prednisone and Panamycin and his tear staining is still very minimal. How long will it last ? I don't know. It will have to get pretty bad for me to put him back on the Panamycin again.


----------

